# Complete 1970s House Renovation! (3 year project 2009-2012)



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

reserved for future posts


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Please tell me the flowered wallpaper will stay !!! :laughing:
I like built-ins, but that looked like a weird place for one
So far I have been able to avoid a dumpster, permit (free) for the dump for roof shingles was all I have needed so far
We had a yearly "allowance" of $50 for dumping - my PU is charged $42 for a full load
Now its down to only $25 a year but I'm mostly done

I had a 5 year plan - started in '04
But '06 I broke a rib & my son was born - nothing accomplished
And in early '08 I twisted my knee real bad
So I'm actually still sort of within my working time frame 

Plenty of people on here for assistance if needed (question-wise)


----------



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

hahah ... no more floral wallpaper unfortunately ... or is that fortunately?

wow ... sounds like you've got yourself a great deal on dumping ... not like that here in Ontario ... 'dumpters' run about $300 for a week + $100/tonne of waste ... it's going to get expensive carting this stuff away.


----------

